# Brauche Hilfe



## mondeoeddi (2. November 2003)

Hallo allerseits, ich habe ein riesiges Problem mit meinem neuem Rechner.Wenn ich zocke friert nach geraumer Zeit(ca 20 - 30 min)meine Rechner ein, Maus = TOD;Tastatur = TOD da hilft nur noch RESET. 
Witziger Weise tritt der Fehler seltener bei 3D Spielen (HALO; UT2003 usw) auf als wie bei 2DSpielen (SuddenStrike2). 

Mein System 

MSI KT4V 
AMD 2400 mit Thoroughbred-Kern und Arctic Cooper Silent2 
Asus 8460 Deluxe Ti-4600 GF4  
1x512mb Infineon PC400 
Audigy 2 
Seagate Barracuda IV ST380021A 80GB 
BS - Win XP Profi mit Sp1 und allen anderen Updates 
420 Watt Netzteil 
DVD-Brenner 
CD-Rom 
Diskette 
Zip-Laufwerk 
Netzwerkkarte 


Ich hoffe mir kann hier wer helfen,ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hi,



> Maus = TOD;Tastatur = TOD


Dass deine Maus der Tod ist bezweifel ich, sie ist höchstens tot, was mich aber auch wundern würde 

Genug geklugscheissert.....
Hast du mal die Temperaturen überprüft? insbesondere von CPU und GPU ?
Irgend etwas übertaktet?
Aktuelle Treiber installiert?
Außerdem würde ich empfehlen, einen Benchmarktest in hoher Detailstufe laufen zu lassen, und mal darauf achten, wann die Kiste abschmiert.

bye


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> ...



Also Temperatur ist ok,
CPU max 53°c
GPU max 55°c
Gehäuse max 29°c

Übertaktet  nein

Treiber  alles neu

Benchmarktest  Aquamark3   1024x768 max Details = 17,811 
                             3Dmark2001 1024x768 max Details = 11500
und das alles 5-6 mal hintereinander laufen gelassen ohne ein Absturz oder Einfrieren.

Mein Kumpel meinte es könnte am PC-400 Ram liegen, da mein Board angeblich nur 333´er Ram unterstützt,was meinst du dazu?


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hi,

also dass dein Board nur 333er RAM unterstützt, da hat dein Kumpel durchaus recht. Auf der anderen Seite darf es NORMALERWEISE aber keine Probleme geben, wenn du 400er Speicher mit 166 Mhz (333) laufen lässt.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, kannst du natürlich mal anderen Speicher ausprobieren, kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt.
Welche Direct X Version hast du drauf?

Friert dein Rechner bei JEDEM Spiel nach einer gewissen Zeit ein, oder sind das nur bestimmte Spiele?
Wenn es nur bestimmte sind, dann liste diese mal bitte auf.

bye


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Hi,
> 
> also dass dein Board nur 333er RAM unterstützt, da hat dein Kumpel durchaus recht. Auf der anderen Seite darf es NORMALERWEISE aber keine Probleme geben, wenn du 400er Speicher mit 166 Mhz (333) laufen lässt.
> ...



Direct X = 9

Spiele ist das komische, bei den sogenannten Hardwarefressern, meistens 3D-Games (HALO, UT2003 U 2, usw) läuft alles glatt.Hab gestern 3h Halo online gezockt, ohne Absturz oder ähnliches(CPU = 50°C ; Gehäuse = 29°C), und dann mal zur "Entspannung" SuddenStrike2 und nach 15 min war Schluß der Rechner friert einfach ein und nichts geht mehr,ausser Reset


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Puh.......
Zockst du außer SuddenStrike sonst noch "2d games", bei denen dein Rechner einfriert oder eben nicht !?
Dass dies kein BUG im Spiel ist, das hast du bereits geprüft, sprich Updates erhältlich ?

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du? Wenn du im Windows normal arbeitest, Word oder so Zeug, schmiert er dann auch mal ab?

bye


----------



## Tim C. (3. November 2003)

Passiert das auch noch bei anderen "2d-Spielen" oder ist SuddenStrike da der einzige Übeltäter ?


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Achja, noch was, im ersten Post hast du geschrieben, dass es bei 3D Spielen "seltener" passiert, bei deinem letzten schreibst du


> Spiele ist das komische, bei den sogenannten Hardwarefressern, meistens 3D-Games (HALO, UT2003 U 2, usw) läuft alles glatt


Also bei 3D Games jetzt doch GARNICHT ?


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Puh.......
> Zockst du außer SuddenStrike sonst noch "2d games", bei denen dein Rechner einfriert oder eben nicht !?
> Dass dies kein BUG im Spiel ist, das hast du bereits geprüft, sprich Updates erhältlich ?
> ...



SuddenStrike ist der einzigste Übeltäter, ist auch mein einzigstes 2D Game,was derzeit am laufen habe,Updates sind die neusten.
Aber wie gesagt bei den 3D Games passiert es auch aber seltener(Medal of...,Battlefield und was noch dabei ist die Demo von Call of Duty)aber passiert dort wie gesagt auch nur seltener

WinXP Profi,und im normalverkehr(world,internet usw)läuft alles stabil.


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Achja, noch was, im ersten Post hast du geschrieben, dass es bei 3D Spielen "seltener" passiert, bei deinem letzten schreibst du
> 
> Also bei 3D Games jetzt doch GARNICHT ? *



Doch aber ebend seltener!


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hi,

dass es bei 3D Games seltener abschmiert wäre in der Hinsicht logisch, da 3D Games ja nicht ausschliesslich 3D Anwendungen sind.
Ich nehme an, du benutzt als Treiber für deine Graka den detonator !?
Wenn ja, welche Version ?

bye


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Hi,
> 
> dass es bei 3D Games seltener abschmiert wäre in der Hinsicht logisch, da 3D Games ja nicht ausschliesslich 3D Anwendungen sind.
> ...



den neuesten 52.16 hatte die selben Probleme aber schon mit dem 45´er,dachte auch es liegt daran,deßhalb hab ich den 52´er installiert


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mondeoeddi _
> *den neuesten 52.16 hatte die selben Probleme aber schon mit dem 45´er,dachte auch es liegt daran,deßhalb hab ich den 52´er installiert *



ich denke mir mal es wird wohl wenn ich deinen Ausführungen folgen kann,bestimmt meine GK einen weg haben.


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hmm....also viel fällt mir nichtmehr ein, das Problem ist auch etwas ungewöhnlich. Ich kann dir höchstens noch vorschlagen, dass du mal als Treiber die Version 41.09 probierst. Zumindest mach der Treiber bei mir am wenigsten Probleme, mit dem 45 hatte ich z.B. in gewissen Spielen komische Seitenstreifen im Bild, welche immer mal wieder auftauchten - ebenfalls ein Problem, dass als Fehlerquelle auch andere Bereiche vermuten lässt.
Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, könntest du auch noch eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren, wobei ich mir halt nicht zu 100 % sicher bin, dass die Grafikkarte die Fehlerquelle ist, es wäre lediglich ein Versuch.

Hoffe, du bekommst dein Problem noch in den Griff.

bye


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Hmm....also viel fällt mir nichtmehr ein, das Problem ist auch etwas ungewöhnlich. Ich kann dir höchstens noch vorschlagen, dass du mal als Treiber die Version 41.09 probierst. Zumindest mach der Treiber bei mir am wenigsten Probleme, mit dem 45 hatte ich z.B. in gewissen Spielen komische Seitenstreifen im Bild, welche immer mal wieder auftauchten - ebenfalls ein Problem, dass als Fehlerquelle auch andere Bereiche vermuten lässt.
> Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, könntest du auch noch eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren, wobei ich mir halt nicht zu 100 % sicher bin, dass die Grafikkarte die Fehlerquelle ist, es wäre lediglich ein Versuch.
> 
> ...




Du wirst es nicht glauben,die Lösung war ganz einfach.Habe geade im anderem Forumbeitrag gelesen,man sollte den  Tool "Coolbits"installieren um an die eingestellten Werte der GK zu kommen.Meine Karte war extrem übertaktet und dadurch,so hoffe ich,kam das ganze.


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Dass man mit einem zusätzlichen Eintrag in der Registry (CoolBits) eine zusätzliche Option für die Taktraten freischaltet ist mir schon bekannt, da du jedoch sagtest, du hättest deine Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet, war das auch mehr oder weniger uninteressant. Und vom Hersteller aus wird die Grafikkarte bestimmt nicht übertaktet sein. 
Wieviel Mhz hat deine GPU denn gehabt, bzw. wieviel hast du nun eingestellt?

bye


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Dass man mit einem zusätzlichen Eintrag in der Registry (CoolBits) eine zusätzliche Option für die Taktraten freischaltet ist mir schon bekannt, da du jedoch sagtest, du hättest deine Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet, war das auch mehr oder weniger uninteressant. Und vom Hersteller aus wird die Grafikkarte bestimmt nicht übertaktet sein.
> Wieviel Mhz hat deine GPU denn gehabt, bzw. wieviel hast du nun eingestellt?
> 
> bye *



er stand auf 345 und 670
jetzt auf 300 und 630


----------



## mondeoeddi (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mondeoeddi _
> *er stand auf 345 und 670
> jetzt auf 300 und 630 *



achso ich war das nicht,mit dem übertakten,ich bekam diese Karte von einem Freund fürn "Apel und nen Ei"und dieser versicherte mir sie wäre nie übertacktet worden.


----------

